
Investing Is More Luck Than Talent (2017) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/44/luck/investing-is-more-luck-than-talent
======
rdlecler1
When Jobs was brought back to Apple, the company was on its deathbed. It
wasn’t just a 1% talent differential that made him successful.

